# Welche Hardware werkelte in euerem ersten PC?



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

Ich habe meinen ersten PC im Schuljahr 1996/97 bekommen und das war ein echter Hammer-PC im verlgeich zu dem was damalige Freunde zu bieten hatten, hier mal die Daten:

Mini-AT Gehäuse
Intel Pentium 133mhz
16mb EDO-Ram
1mb Ram S3 Trio Grafikkarte (mit der Möglichkeit diese auf ganze 2mb Ram zu erweitern..)
Creative Soublaster 16 (ISA-Slot)
1,6gb IDE-Festplatte 
Diskettenlaufwerk
6x CD-Laufwerk
15" Zoll Flimmer-Röhre

Das war meine Hammer C&C, TTDX und Descent Kiste 

Wie sah denn euer Erster PC aus ?? (Fotos erwünscht, ich habe leider keine  )


----------



## newjohnny (19. März 2010)

Athlon mit 1.5 GHz, 256 MB ram, 60GB Festplatte, CD-Rom Laufwerk, Graka kp?? iwas mit 128mb ^^ und nen 15 Zoll Röhrenbildschirm...(2001 ???) So in dem Dreh.. 
Im Nachhinein hat das NT geröhrt wie ein Rasnemäher und hatte ne geschätzte Effitienz von 30% .
Aber das hat mich und meine Kumpels nicht gestört und wir haben unsere Dauerbrenner NFS Hot Persuit 2 und Motorcross Madness gezockt..
Ach ja...und einen Shooter (mit Fahrzeugen und so), kp wie der hieß... 

mfg newjohnny


----------



## Kami84 (19. März 2010)

Ich hatte 97/98' nen AMD Athlon mit 700Mhz 2x 256MB RAM und 40Gb festplatte gekauft mit ner ATI 128pro... naja hatte so n Billigboard von Asrock drin sodass ich nicht mal mehr meinen RAM aufstocken konnte weil dieser nicht vom Board erkannt wurde... hab damals echt abge-


----------



## Hatuja (19. März 2010)

Mein erster Computer war ein Amiga 500 mit einer 7 MHz Motorola CPU und 512 KB RAM + nochmals 512 KB RAM Speichererweiterung, die man per Kippschalter zuschalten konnte  .
Dazu noch ein zweites Diskettenlaufwerk, damit man beim daddeln nicht so oft die Disketten wechseln musste und man Disketten auch kopieren konnte. Eine HDD hatte der Amiga nicht.
Daran hing ein ein 14 Zoll VGA Monitor.

P.S.: Moonstone rockt immer noch!


----------



## arcDaniel (19. März 2010)

Kami84 schrieb:


> Ich hatte 97/98' nen AMD Athlon mit 700Mhz 2x 256MB RAM und 40Gb festplatte gekauft mit ner ATI 128pro... naja hatte so n Billigboard von Asrock drin sodass ich nicht mal mehr meinen RAM aufstocken konnte weil dieser nicht vom Board erkannt wurde... hab damals echt abge-


 
War ja ein scheines Teil, aber wann hattest du diesen PC?? sicher nicht 97/98, da der AMD Athlon erst 1999 auf den Mark gekommen ist, und zwar ende 1999. (ist nicht zum mekert, würd mich aber über solche details freuen, ist immer wieder interessant..)


----------



## Infin1ty (19. März 2010)

Mein erster eigener ?

Kann ich mich nicht mehr 100% erinnern..

Athlon XP 2500+ Barton 
Radeon X500 128 mb (glaube)
ka welches Board
512mb Corsair RAM 
Codecom 400 W NT
80 GB IDE HDD
IDE DVD Laufwerk
Win 2K

Ist nachher in nem Case aus Lego gelaufen,
als ihn niemand mehr brauchte habe ich 
mein erstes mal OCing dran praktiziert


----------



## hempsmoker (19. März 2010)

Bei mir wars einer von Packard Bell. 
Pentium 133mhz (Top-Modell zu der Zeit)
RAM weiß ich nicht mehr, aber nicht viel . 
Graffikarte siehe RAM . 
15"-Röhren-Monster


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2010)

K6-2 333MHz @ 400 MHz ( )
Asus P5A (Aladin-Chipsatz)
256MB SD-RAM
Geforce 2 MX 64MB

Den Rest weiß ich nichtmehr so ganz.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. März 2010)

Meinen ersten eigenen PC hatte ich 2005. 
CPU: Athlon 64 3400+ Clawhammer
RAM: 1x 1024 MiB RAM von VT
Mobo: Shuttle AN51R
Graka: Pine XFX 5900 XT - mit starker Übertaktung ^^ Die Karte habe ich heute noch rumzuliegen und bis vor kurzem war sie sogar noch im Einsatz.  Leider ist der Kühler futsch und rattert. -.-
PSU: Levikom Black 500W - Das verrichtet seine Arbeit heute im PC meiner Eltern
HDD: Irgendeine Hitachi mit 120GB oder so - Die funzt heute noch einwandfrei als System-HDD, obwohl irgendwann mal der SATA-Stromanschluss abgebrochen ist und ich seitdem den 4-Pin Stecker nehmen muss.


----------



## Wargrown (19. März 2010)

Mein erster eigener:
Phenom II 955 BE
Radeon 4870 Toxic
Gigabyte Ga-MA770-UD3
4GB RAM Corsair XMS2


----------



## longtom (19. März 2010)

Das war 1995 ein: 

Intel 486 DX4 100
auf einem 486-GIO-VT2 Mainboard
4MB Ram 
420MB Festplatte (die bekommst du nie voll )
und ne SpeaV7 Mirage 2MB Grafikkarte 
Double Speed CD Laufwerk
und MS Dos 

War eigentlich der zweite ,aber was in dem 286er drin war kann ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr sagen .


----------



## Gast12348 (19. März 2010)

Also mein erster sog Personal Computer, nen Dragon 32 mit Bandlaufwerk. Es stand zumindest Personal Computer auf dem teil drauf, es nuzte sogar ein Microsoft Basic, baujahr war 1982 !

Mein erster richtiger PC, ein Escom 386er, drinne nen AMD 386DX mit 40mhz, 4MB Ram ( 30Pol SIMM ), 180MB Connor Festplatte, 3 1/4" und 5 1/4 zoll Floppy, Tseng ET4000 mit 512KB SVGA Grafikkarte. 13" SVGA Monitor. Später dann aufgerüstet mit einer Connor 540MB Platte, und einem Mitsumi DualSpeed CD Laufwerk, dazu gabs dann ne SoundGalaxy NX Pro16 Soundkarte, die auch als Controller für das Mitsumi CD Laufwerk diente, und leztentlich ne Speichererweiterung auf 8MB Ram.

Man waren das zeiten.....


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. März 2010)

Mein erster eigener PC bestand aus:
Sempron 2800+, 1,6Ghz
Noname Board
Geforce 6200 mit 512MB Vram
und 512MB RAM, später auf 1,2 aufgerüstet.

Verrichtet heute noch treu seine Dienste als Fileserver.


----------



## rabit (19. März 2010)

Siehe Signatur hi hi bin faul.


----------



## L.B. (19. März 2010)

Mein erster Rechner, s.Signatur


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (19. März 2010)

Der Erste eigene:

AMD K6 II mit 350Mhz
Board weiss ich nicht mehr
64MB SD Ram, später sogar 128MB
8,4GB Seagate HDD
Voodoo 3 3000
32x CD-Rom Laufwerk
Von Win 95 bis ME war alles dabei.

Der erste "Familien-PC" hatte auch nen AMD:

AMD DX4 486 mit 100Mhz
4MB Ram
500MB Western Digital HDD
Graka irgendwas von S3
4x CD-Rom Laufwerk
Win 3.1


----------



## Silvecio (19. März 2010)

Hi,

angefangen habe ich mit nem C64.
Der erste PC war dann ein ASI TBird:

Die Welt der IBM und kompatiblen

Cool in schwarz und schimpfte sich Multimedia-PC (386SX/25).
Wobei ich noch die Version ohne CD-ROM hatte (also nicht echt Multimedia).
für sagenhafte 3000,- DM ausm Allkauf...

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Domowoi (19. März 2010)

Mein erster PC ist noch nicht soo lang her etwas über 2 Jahre nehm ich an...

Q6600
Fujitsu G31MT-2
8400GS
2 GB Hyundai RAM
und den Rest Graffel der halt in einem Saturn Komplett PC drin ist.

OT: Man das waren noch Zeiten... Ich war noch fest von meiner 9,6GHz CPU überzeugt^^. Die CPU(3Ghz 1,3V) und der RAM sind übrigens noch in Betrieb, aber beide in anderen Systemen.


----------



## Sash (19. März 2010)

als erstes hatte ich ein c64 mit datasette.. oder wie das mit kassettenlaufwerk hieß. dann hatte ich dafür ein disketten laufwerk bekommen und direkt um die 200 disketten mit diversen spielen.
ein paar jahre später hab ich mich dann zu einem pc überreden lassen, ich wollte eigentlich wie ein freund einen amiga 500...
mein erster pc war dann ein intel 486dx33, 212mb hd, 4mb ram, und ein 14" monitor, und beide, also das kleine und das große disketten laufwerk. später hab ich den dann mit ner soundblaster pro dann aufgerüstet.. dann kam noch eine 1gb hd hinzu, wo aber irgendwie der treiber gelöscht wurde und ich dann nur noch 512mb oder so nutzen konnte. zu rebel assault kam dann mein erstes double-speed cd-rom.. und später noch etwas mehr ram. ja die gute alte zeit..


----------



## herethic (20. März 2010)

Also an meinen ersten kann ich mich nicht errinern bzw.weiß die HArdware niicht.

Mein ältester:
Pentium 4 @3 GHz
GeForce 6600 XL
Ein B-ATX Mobo
512Mb Mushkin Ram
Ne 640GB HDD
Ein Aldi-Brenner
Irgendein Netzeil


----------



## iGreggy (20. März 2010)

Meine ersten Gehversuche waren 1997 der C64, gabs von einem Kumpel geschenkt. Dann gab es erst 2005 den ersten PC, 
DELL Dimension 3000 Basic:
- Intel Celeron 2,8 GHz
- 512MB RAM
- 60GB HDD (IDE)
Samsung DVD Brenner (nachgerüstet)
56k Modem (Gott ich musste immer auf die Zeit achten damit es nicht zu teuer wird)

Das waren noch Zeiten ^^


----------



## Dorsi (20. März 2010)

meinen ersten pc hatte ich 2005 glaub ich gekauft,
nen komplett pc (nich schlagen )- darin werkelten:

-Intel Celeron D346 mit 3,06Ghz
-iein ECS Mainboard
-zuerst 512MB Ram, später 2048 MB DDR400 Dual Channel Kit von Geil mit blauen Heatspreadern, so schön 
-128MB ATI Radeon 9250, später dann ne X1650 Pro von Sapphire, iwi is das bisher meine liebste Graka gewesen, vermutlich weil ich dann auf einmal soviele neue Spiele zocken konnte, ja mit dem Rechner hab ich noch COD4 und Crysis gezockt 
-200 GB Festplatte
-Brenner und so waren standardmäßig drin

ich glaub wenn der nich so gelahmt hätte (prozessor und festplatte), würd ich den heute noch benutzen, er war halt was besonderes, wie die erste liebe^^


der erste PC meiner Eltern, also den ich bewusst wahrgenommen hatte hatte nen AMD K6 mit 233Mhz, den hab ich sogar noch bei mir rumliegen, also den Prozessor


----------



## ghostadmin (20. März 2010)

Puh.. Mein erster eigener war ein Intel Clereon mit 400 MHz auf nem 0815 ASUS Board, dazu 64 MB RAM und ne 10 GB Festplatte. Grafik war bei dem Teil onboard. Dürfte wohl irgendeine Intel gewesen sein.^^


----------



## ZappendusteR (20. März 2010)

meine erstes "Erlebnis" war der ATARI Mega ST2 meines älteren Bruders!
erster eigener PC war dann 93 ein i486 DX2, 8MB RAM von Schmitt-Computer
... mit TURBO-Schalter !!!


----------



## Burkuntu (28. März 2010)

Mein erster richtiger BASIC-Computer war der ZX81 von Sinclair mit sagenhaften 1kB RAM 
Davor hatte ich den Mikro Professor mit 7 Segment-Anzeige, der nur mit reinem Maschinencode zu programmieren war und auch den Z80 Prozessor als Herz hatte


----------



## Efti (8. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Mein erster PC war einer von Schmitt-Computer (Escom).
Prozessor: 386SX 16MHz
RAM: 1MB
HD: 40MB
Grafik: 512KB TSENG ET3000
OS: MSDOS 3.3
Das musste so 1990/1991 gewesen sein.
Mit S/W Monitor hatte das Ganye ca. 4000DM gekosten.

Davor hatte ich einen ATARI 800XL.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. April 2010)

Pentium 4 2,4 Ghz
Geforce 4
1gb 400er ram glaub ich ^^


----------



## Lyran (8. April 2010)

AMD Duron 800MHz
256MB RAM
Geforce 2MX 400 64MB
Chaintech 7AIA5

Die Grafikkarte war schweineteuer und hatte echt mal viel VRam für damalige Verhältnisse. Dürfte so um 2001 gewesen sein


----------



## Ahab (8. April 2010)

AMD Duron mit 900MHz
Riva TNT 2 32MB
512MB DDR-333

Die TNT hatte für CS 1.5 nicht mal in 800x600 genug Saft.  Daher wollte ich auf eine neue Karte aufrüsten. Ich wollte mir eine FX5600 einbauen, das Board unterstützte aber nur AGP 4x. Eh ich (und mein Vater) darauf kamen verging fast eine Woche.  Ein Kollege von ihm tauschte sie gegen eine 4Ti 4200 mit 128MB. Die hat auch in UT2004 noch eine gute Figur gemacht, CS 1.5 und auch 1.6 gingen endlich auch in Auflösungen bis 1600x1200...  ... und am Ende verrichtete sie sogar noch in Kombination mit einem X2 3800+ ihren Dienst.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. April 2010)

jaja das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Blackwarhammer (14. April 2010)

hi 

also der ertste an dem ich in meinem leben gezockt habe war ein 
*Robotron KC 87*

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=216306&stc=1&d=1271210379*

und dann kamm ein petium 166 mhz mit 16 mb ram und Win 95

dann ein 1000 mhz AMD  und ner riva tnt2

dann ein 3000 mhz AMD und 6800gt (erster selber gekaufer rechner)

und jetzt n C2D 2.66 mhz mit 2X 8800GTX


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (18. April 2010)

Hi,

an was ich mich noch erinnere:

angefangen mit Atari 2600 (Moon Patrol, so ein Cowboy-Spiel, welches man zu zweit zocken konnte, Pac-Man und noch einigen mehr).

Danach war es ein C64 (jaja... die gute alte 5 1/4 Disk, welche man noch lochen musste, um die Kapazität zu erhöhen. Bei der 3 1/2 später bin ich dann mit dem Akku-Bohrer rangegangen, um das "Loch" reinzumachen *erinner*)

*Der erste PC* war dann ein* 80268* mit Hercules (Spiele wie BadCat oder Sopwith weiss ich noch. Die liefen aber nur mit "Simcga", soweit ich mich noch erinnere).

Später wurde es dann ein 486 mit Adlib Soundkarte.

Ein Kumpel hatte damals einen Bernstein Monitor mit EGA ... haben darauf immer Bard's Tale gezockt.

Als ich dann einen SVGA hatte und die erste Soundblaster, kam irgendwann auch Monkey Island und ich weiss noch, dass ich die Titelmusik mit Mikrofon auf eine Kassette aufgenommen habe, weil der Sound einfach HAMMER war .. 

Habe sogar noch eine alte Tseng ET4000 unten im Keller, die Sammlung fast jeder ASM ab 1986 (die allererste Ausgabe fehlt aber) und noch ein paar Erinnerungen mehr. Kann mich einfach nicht trennen ... hehe. Auch irgendeine Karte für VESA-Steckplatz liegt noch rum. Ewig lang,das Teil.

Die "gute, alte" Zeit  hehe


----------



## fuddles (18. April 2010)

Uh das is schwer zu sagen. 
Mein erster war ein Commodore C64 mit Datasette ( gilt der schon als PC ?)
Der erste X86 PC warn 286er irgendwas mit geilem Monochrom Moni ( brech )

Mein erster den ich mit niemand mehr teilen musste war ein 486er SX16 mit 4MB Ram ( später 16MB ) 120 MB HDD, Soundblaster 16Bit Pro und einem 2fach CD Rom Laufwerk^^


----------



## DocFellatio (18. April 2010)

Amiga 500, danach Amiga 1200 und dann 486/SX-25 mit 4Mb Ram und 240MB HDD, der ging ab. 

Danach hatte ich so ziemlich alles was es zwischen oberer Mittelklasse und High-End gab.


----------



## Shi (18. April 2010)

Ich hatte einen mit:
Sempron 3400+ AM2
1GB DDR2 667
Asus OEM Mobo
Onboard Radeon X200
350W Delta Electronics NT 
War ein Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo J a


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (18. April 2010)

Der erste PC mit dem ich je kontakt hatte war ein alter 486er mit Win 3.1 und dem supertollen Norton Commander. Der hat Spaß gemacht.

Der erste richtige PC der dann in unserem Wohnzimmer stand war einer der frühen ALDI-PCs. Pentium 1 166Mhz mit MMX, 32 MB Grafikkarte, 20 GB Festplatte und ich glaube 128 MB Ram. Bei letzterem bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## tickymick (18. April 2010)

Ich gehör da zur jüngeren Sorte, ich kenn welche die haben ungefähr den PC aktuell, denn ich/meine Familie als ersten hatten.
Intel Pentium 3 @ 1Ghz
Nvidia MX2 oder so
128MB Ram
32Gb Festplatte


----------

